
The Future of APIs - LukasRos
https://blog.goodapi.co/future-of-apis-c84a76bc9c85#.smr8rbq9v
======
aargh_aargh
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13211492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13211492)

